# Just for Today, One Day at a Time



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2015)

I'll be the first to admit to unhealthy choices. I smoked for many years, now hooked on nicotine lozenges instead. I gained weight for me. I don't have to go back to size 4 but definitely can firm up some. Then it's housecleaning one's head. Yesterday I met my grandbaby...such wise eyes for only a few days old. He and I kind of had a talk of sorts while he was sleeping in my arms. He kinda channeled to me that he wanted his grandma to be alive and healthy for a long time to come. It's time to change a whole bunch of stuff, one thing at a time.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 28, 2015)

I hope that you won't mind me starting you off with a song that brings this subject to mind Fureverywhere.
I appreciate that the song is sort of religious, but I feel it is the advice given in the song that matters.

One Day At A Time


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh how lovely thank you! My first 24 of being healthy in a long time. Of course everything in excess, dropped my girl at school and wandered the nature reserve for about seven miles. Sweaty but it felt so good!!! Also making better food choices, ice cream is not a meal. Also got back into the swim with a job search.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Good for you Furry! Keep us updated on all fronts. You are a gutsy lady. I admire you.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2015)

Furry, you can do it!!!
Sometimes it more the next 10 minutes at a time, but keep reminding yourself it passes.
Good for you.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Good for you Furry! Keep us updated on all fronts. You are a gutsy lady.* I admire you*.



*Me Too Shallimar*.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you everybody, one more simple thing I got done tonight...a 9 volt battery and the scale lit up again. I was afraid it broke when the basement flooded. Ditching the vodka and upping the exercise I'm going back to 120. Time to walk the pups matter of fact!


----------



## imp (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Good for you Furry! Keep us updated on all fronts. You are a gutsy lady. I admire you.



Ditto, kiddo!   imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm not one to be able to figure out calorie counts and all that. There are people on the FitBit site that can chart everything to the last decimal and I tip my hat to them. But already I can see a difference. I've lost five pounds since Sunday. I think it's probably sweating out whatever bloat. Then I suppose if you think  about the calories in multi shots of vodka every night. Let me look up calories there...okay 60 calories in a shot x okay I'll be honest maybe x9=540 calories.

 One of those great big cinnamon buns from 7/11 has 460. So a bit more than one cinnamon roll EVERY night for a year. And all of a sudden no more cinnamon roll. And your daily food intake is really rather modest. If I keep up the exercise size 4 or 5 might come faster than I think yayyyyyy. Oh and the dogs are overjoyed to hike! I have a framed pic of a dog Similar to Sophie. The caption reads "Think of her as an exercise machine with fur".


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 2, 2015)

I decided to push myself exercise wise and see what I could do. First thing I discovered was the joint pain was coming from the concrete floors at the job I just quit. I was just reading that standing for mega long periods can really damage your back, knees and everything else. There were enough long time hobbling co-workers to prove that correct. Then add the concrete floors, no pads and a 15 minute break every three or four hours.

I have a FitBit Flex that tracks steps. From last Saturday to today-44 miles. A bit tight here and there, but nothing at all like the agony of six hours in the land of the orange bucket. Really proud of that. The band is set for a goal of around 7 miles a day...here comes size four again. Plus you just rest easier knowing you kicked butt during the day.


----------



## deesierra (Nov 16, 2015)

Congratulations on your new grandson, fureverywhere. He inspired you!! How wonderful. :encouragement:  Sometimes we just need the right motivation. Yes indeed, one day at a time. I have to keep reminding myself of that :apthy:


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 1, 2016)

I gave up drinking over 20 yrs ago and I did it one day at at time.  The best of luck to you!  You are sooooooo worth it! :love_heart:


----------

